# Why I want to be Tom Brady...



## BrickCop (Dec 23, 2004)

Yeah the millions and the SB rings are ok but #12 is now dating this Victoria's Secret model. Tom you are my hero...


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Been there, done that and got crabs....NEXT!


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I think she weighs over 100 pounds... fat slob! She's no Mary Kate Olsen, that's for sure!!!


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Her left boob must weight at least 12 lbs alone!


----------



## CampusOfficer (Dec 29, 2002)

Neh...she'd just cheat on me.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Brady doesn't score points with Miss Mass.*










Miss Massachusetts Despina Delios. (File)

*I*n an *NFL* beauty contest, newly crowned Miss Massachusetts *Despina Delios* thinks *Tom Brady [stats]* is "average." 
 Which leads us to wonder where the Lynn homegal is hanging out! 
"Tom Brady is a good-looking gentleman, but average," Desi told the Track. "Honestly, everybody goes around having crushes on celebrities, but I am not that kind of person. I guess I really haven't looked at him to form an opinion." 
Shocking. So, whaddaya think, Tom or *Peyton*? 
"I don't think anything," said the *Miss USA* wannabe. "I don't know."

Now, the only explanation for this superficial Brady diss is that the first-time pageant princess has been huddling for weeks with _her_ coaches and their pageant playbooks to practice for the Beauty Bowl, aka the Miss USA contest, on March 23. 
 One of Desi's runway coaches is Miss Massachusetts 2004 *Maria Lekkakos*, a Wenham spa owner and the big sis of Desi's long-time boyfriend, *Peter*. 
"I'm working with Maria and other coaches on getting through the interview process, the proper way to walk and being comfortable in front of the camera," she said. "Speech is part of that, too, because my Boston accent is a huge issue for me. Maybe if I talk slow . . ." 
And when she winds down from her nightly waitress shift at *Paolo's* in Charlestown, Desi tunes in for "at least a half-hour" to *CNN* to keep up on current events. Got to know the difference between a *Sunni* and a *Shiite* for the judges, ya know? 
Speaking of current events, any thoughts on *Tara Conner*, who is spending 30 days of her Miss USA reign in rehab??? 
"If I won the title, I would never have to give (pageant poohbah *Donald Trump*) a reason to give me a second chance," said Desi. "But I think Tara, by going to rehab, and (Donald) giving her a second chance, was a wonderful thing."


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Glad he got over Bridgette!


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2007)

I never realized her bOObs were so big.........


----------



## coppah914 (Dec 7, 2004)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Glad he got over Bridgette!


And what way to do it might I add. She is beyond hot, I would be lucky to last 30 seconds with that, I would pry be her biggest disappointment.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Good lord...
They'd have to carry me out on a stretcher, but at least I'd have a smile on my face...
That is one hot bee-atch!
Just look at that wonderful left titty.... It could feed quadruplets!


----------



## mr.anttrax (May 24, 2006)

KozmoKramer said:


> Good lord...
> They'd have to carry me out on a stretcher, but at least I'd have a smile on my face...
> That is one hot bee-atch!
> Just look at that wonderful left titty.... It could feed quadruplets!


unk: ROCK ON, KOZMO!!


----------



## Opie (May 28, 2003)

BrickCop said:


>


=P~


----------



## mr.anttrax (May 24, 2006)

That there is a wonderful SUPERBOWL gift!!


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

BrickCop said:


> Yeah the millions and the SB rings are ok but #12 is now dating this Victoria's Secret model. Tom you are my hero...


*Looks like Tom has a bit off off-season time on his hands. What do you think he'll do with it now? Oh, to have his problems......*

*Hey BrickCop,*
*I thought I was your hero?*
*By the way, Ceiling Cat is watching you.*


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## BrickCop (Dec 23, 2004)

HousingCop said:


> *By the way, Ceiling Cat is watching you.*


LMAO...:mrgreen:


----------

